# Looking to upgrade



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

I'm looking to upgrade my setup. I'm currently using a Delonghi Dedica which is great a pulling consistently bitter or sour shots 😂 I've got a Sage Grinder Pro and non pressurised double basket I'm thinking about going for a Mara and I've seen this deal on BB.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/lelit-mara-62-standard.html

Do you think it's a good price? It's a lot of money and a big step up from what I have but I don't want to mess around with SBDU.

I currently have about 3 espresso/milk drinks a day. Depends on my mood.

I'd love some feedback from people who own or have used this machine.

All advice welcome


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I think you'll probably get the comment on here that although the mara 62 is a great machine the new MaraX is worth the additional money when it comes back into stock. Which should be June I believe.

I'm not sure where this leaves the standard Mara, maybe they will discontinue it as it seems pointless to be making it and the X.

This may mean in coming months the price drops a bit more but I doubt it, I'm sure BB will just sell it at that price until stock runs out.


----------



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I'll keep my eyes peeled to see if prices drop any further. Do you know how much the MaraX costs? The Mara is already a push on my budget. I started off looking at the Oscar II but just don't like the way it looks. I've head good things about it though.


----------



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

I've just seen the X. £950. Maybe I could push for that as it's only £100 so more. Does the extra cost get you much more is the question? I'm already going to be making a pretty huge jump from the Delonghi. It might be overkill for my skill level.


----------

